# Psalm 123



## jaybird0827 (Jul 29, 2006)

Psalm 123  

_A Song of degrees. _ 



> This psalm relates to the distressed situation of the church, and contains, (1.) Earnest longings for, and believing expectations of merciful deliverances from God, ver. 1-2. (2.) An improvement of great distress, as a plea for speedy and remarkable relief, ver. 3-4.
> 
> While I sing this, let me, in the full assurance of faith, cry to God, for the mercies which my own soul, my family, and the church and nation wherewith I am connected, so much need. Nor let me accept of a denial of my believing requests.
> 
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]



Tune: St. Neot - attached

1 O thou that dwellest in the heav'ns,
I lift mine eyes to thee.
2 Behold, as servants' eyes do look
their masters' hand to see,

As handmaid's eyes her mistress' hand;
so do our eyes attend
Upon the Lord our God, until
to us he mercy send.

3 O Lord, be gracious to us,
unto us gracious be;
Because replenish'd with contempt
exceedingly are we.

4 Our soul is fill'd with scorn of those
that at their ease abide,
And with the insolent contempt
of those that swell in pride.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2006)

Martin Luther:



> This psalm (as ye see) is but short, and therefore a very fit example to show the force of prayer not to consist in many words, but in fervency of spirit. For great and weighty matters may be comprised in a few words, if they proceed from the spirit and the unspeakable groanings of the heart, especially when our necessity is such as will not suffer any long prayer. Every prayer is long enough if it be fervent and proceed from a heart that understandeth the necessity of the saints.


----------

